# How to copy Google map?



## Kevin_B (Apr 7, 2010)

In my job as a newsletter editor, I have a need to show where a particular event is going to be held. This is best done with a map. Is there any way I can save a Google (or Mapquest) map, that I can then use to open in Photoshop and manipulate?

Kevin


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There are likely other, cleaner ways to do this, but when I'm in a rush for something like this, I just make the map as large as possible and take a screenshot (Command-Shift-3, or Command-Shift-4 and use the crosshairs to draw a box), then edit the resultant file.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

You can also use Print->Save as PDF and then open that in Photoshop. 

Unfortunately, unlike our brethren on Windows, we don't have a whole bunch of little apps that download Google Map images. But then, it's so easy to do a screen shot or make a PDF on a Mac, that it hardly seems necessary!


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Use "Grab"*

which comes with the OSX.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

There is a little app called eMaps, which is a standalone Google Map. It has the option "Save as Image..." and saves whatever you have in the window as a JPEG.

The app is very lean and I use it more than Google Earth or access Google Map via a browser.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice little app, Yeeha. I Googled about looking for something like that and didn't find it.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

If you click cmd+shift+4 the cursor turns to a target and lets you drag the cursor over the map and it will save it to your desktop...essentially this opens Grab directly into the screen capture area. 

BGPS


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Be careful with Googles license agreement and commercial sites.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Kevin_B said:


> In my job as a newsletter editor ...Google (or Mapquest) map, that I can then use to open in Photoshop and manipulate?


"For business users, Google Maps is made available for your internal use only and may not be commercially redistributed, except that map data may be accessed and displayed by using the Google Maps API pursuant to the API terms and conditions....
You may not use the imagery in any commercial or business environment or for any commercial or business purposes for yourself or any third parties."


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I tried emaps, thanks for the link! It did what I wanted it to do.

Funkynassau


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

CanadaRAM said:


> "For business users, Google Maps is made available for your internal use only and may not be commercially redistributed, except that map data may be accessed and displayed by using the Google Maps API pursuant to the API terms and conditions....
> You may not use the imagery in any commercial or business environment or for any commercial or business purposes for yourself or any third parties."


Good point - so depending on what this newsletter is for, you may or may not be in violation of Google's rules surrounding the use of their maps. ie: Is it something people pay to subscribe to? Lots of people? 

Google Maps, can, of course be _embedded_ in all types of web sites; they provide the tools to do it, and of course it remains linked to their website etc., which is fine. It's a terrific tool to be able to add to a web site that needs a set of directions. You cannot, of course, simply display an _image_ of a Google Map on a web site.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

JCCanuck said:


> Use Grab which comes with the OSX.


I've never understood why people would launch an application when most of the same functionality is built-in to the Finder.

*Command-Shift-3*: Full-screen picture

*Command-Shift-4*: Crosshairs: get a picture of the item you boxed.

*Command-Shift-4* _(release)_ *space:* enables photo of a particular UI element, like a dialogue box, a menu, etc.

...there are others...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

CubaMark said:


> I've never understood why people would launch an application when most of the same functionality is built-in to the Finder.
> 
> *Command-Shift-3*: Full-screen picture
> 
> ...


I agree.

To be fair, there are options such as a timed screenshot as well as options to grab a screen to your clipboard and change the cursor icons.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, that was my point..I find it easier to start the grab programme using the keyboard shortcuts rather that opening grab and using the menus. Apple did a good job with grab, and the easy integration of the programme is a great feature and time saver.


----------

